

Why Mailjet’s Email Delivery Service Is Not Concerned by #Prism - elie_CH
http://blog.mailjet.com/post/52791848963/why-mailjets-email-delivery-service-is-not-concerned

======
Throwadev
If you are sending email to people in the US, i'm sure they'd be able to
interecpt the messages so it's a moot point. Most recipients are using one of
the big mail providers like gmail or yahoo, which, if the reports are to be
believed, are under the purview of PRISM.

~~~
elie_CH
Sadly, yes: nothing is perfect. It's the same problematic for personal email,
if you choose to run your own server (or use any free alternative prism-
break.org), your recipients will still be using the classic big providers.
However, even if nothing is perfect, you can take the decision to try to make
it right (and if everybody does the sames, it ends up working :) )

------
Stevens
who should be concerned about Prism?

If Mailjet was served a warrant for information in Canada, wouldn't they
provide the relevant information?

~~~
Mailjet
Of course we would, but as stated in the post, the process is stricter (an
independent Judge is needed...).

------
ravoun
Good article if you are concerned about emailing

~~~
drivebyacct2
Or if you're selling an email product and want to get your front page slot by
throwing #prism into a headline.

~~~
Mailjet
We never communicated about this before. So sure, the context is key. But it
was always included in our strategy.

Quite a few clients asked us questions about all this... Just hope it's useful
to share our point of view.

~~~
drivebyacct2
It was a little tongue in cheek. By all means, if this prompts companies to be
more transparent and they can use that as a marketing differentiator, more
power to you.

